# Collars



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering does it make a difference in what kind of collar you buy? Like the material and if it's a metal hook or the plastic snap on? I currently have a Martha stewart one where you have to put it through the hole and than in another piece to secure it. Sometimes it takes a while for me to put his collar on and the ones that snap on seem so much easier but I don't know if they are good for our dogs or not..

Here are pictures just so you know what I'm talking about, I have something similar to the green one.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Shirley - These are pretty colors. But I only use a harness. :thumbsup: When one of mine was a puppy there was in a situation while on a walk involving another dog, but and I was able to pull him away quickly without hurting his neck. Had he had on a neck collar the Vet said he would have had serious injury or death.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Shirley - These are pretty colors. But I only use a harness. :thumbsup: When one of mine was a puppy there was in a situation while on a walk involving another dog, but and I was able to pull him away quickly without hurting his neck. Had he had on a neck collar the Vet said he would have had serious injury or death.



OMG than why do they sell collars :huh:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

You can use the collars for tags, but as Kandis said you should use a harness when walking Boo. Never attach the leash to the collar.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I only use harnesses too. Also, I won't let my dogs wear tags when just hanging around in the house. I've had two different friends whose dogs have gotten their tags stuck in vents in the floor while the friends were gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo never wears a collar but if you really want to put one on for a tag, I suggest a break away cat collar - so if they get caught it will open and they can get free.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maltese#1fan said:


> You can use the collars for tags, but as Kandis said you should use a harness when walking Boo. Never attach the leash to the collar.



Thats what I would think too. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Orla said:


> Milo never wears a collar but if you really want to put one on for a tag, I suggest a break away cat collar - so if they get caught it will open and they can get free.



Us either. Alot people use them for tags, not a leash and they do fine. And I have the collars with tags on them. I put them on sometimes if we go out and about. thats about it. mine hate them.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I like my puppia harnesses for my three! learned the lesson about collars! heard horrible horror stories about collars and flexie leash!


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm right behind everyone - collars for walking purposes are an all around bad idea. Collars are a good idea for the tag, but I'm not a huge fan of hanging tags....which is why I got a laser engraved collar from etsy for Teddy...for when we take her to the cottage and let her off the leash in the backyard and she needs extra ID 

I got this one in the hot pink: Stealth Personalized Nylon Dog Collar with by LaserPets on Etsy

But for every day walks, there is nothing better than buddy belts. I've tried a lot of harnesses in my life, and buddy belts are just THE BEST. I can't say enough good things about them. I opted for a brown buddy belt, as it was the softest leather (from the natural collection). At first I was worried Teddy would get mats, but she hasn't gotten a single one and we've been using it for 2 months now.

Here is some info on buddy belts:
Buddy Belts


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Katya said:


> I'm right behind everyone - collars for walking purposes are an all around bad idea. Collars are a good idea for the tag, but I'm not a huge fan of hanging tags....which is why I got a laser engraved collar from etsy for Teddy...for when we take her to the cottage and let her off the leash in the backyard and she needs extra ID
> 
> I got this one in the hot pink: Stealth Personalized Nylon Dog Collar with by LaserPets on Etsy
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Buddy belts are the best!

Collars should never be used on toy breed dogs as they can cause collapsed tracheas.

Collapsed Trachea in Dogs

Tracheal Collapse in Dogs: Signs, Causes, and Treatment


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I only use collars for dog tags,ID and vet tags,other wise I use a harness. I have a set of ID tags on the harnesses too... I usually only put collars on them for going out,otherwise we're at home they don't usually wear them...
I like to have back up into on them,plus their micro chipped.
Mostly the collars are for dress up, as accessories, with flowers and butterflies on them and to hold ID and other tags... not for restraint...
We don't have floor registers but vents on the lower part of the wall,so they won't get caught in them. We also don't leave collars on them alone at home,in case they'd get caught on a binkie...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Collars are for other dogs LOL .... Maltese, Toy and Mini poodles, Chihuahuas, most of the small breed dogs should not be walked with a collar. Even breeds like pugs - there is a danger their eyes will pop out!

But collars are for larger breeds that don't have sensitive tracheas.

I don't use them, don't own any. Even for tags.

I use a clip for their tags and transfer them to whatever they are wearing.

I got Grace a Scrappy Pet Harness (it's like the Buddy Belt)...and I love it. She loves it too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Grace'sMom said:


> Collars are for other dogs LOL .... Maltese, Toy and Mini poodles, Chihuahuas, most of the small breed dogs should not be walked with a collar. Even breeds like pugs - there is a danger their eyes will pop out!
> 
> But collars are for larger breeds that don't have sensitive tracheas.
> 
> ...



I just got Bailey a Scrappy Pet Harness and love it! They are definitely as nice as Buddy Belts, but less expensive and the shipping is only $2.95. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, I got Gracie the soft pink one... I was afraid it would be shiny (plastic looking), but it wasn't!

It is so soft and flexible! and it's so thin she doesn't even notice it's on


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Like the others have mentioned, collars are never used for walking or restraint in small breeds like maltese. Harnesses are awesome  Obi has a few collars just for fashion and ID tag now- he actually has that exact collar in your first pic but a different color. Honestly though, he never wears a collar indoors and we always use a harness going out, so the collars just sit in the drawer. Also, you can't even see the collar under all the hair! I made a bunch of ID tags using shrinky dinks and put them on all his harnesses instead. Save your money from collars and invest in a great harness like a buddy belt or scrappy pet


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Where do you get shrinky dinks? LOL


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Where do you get shrinky dinks? LOL


Hahaha  shrinky dink is basically a plastic sheet that you can print or use permanent marker on and when you "bake" it for a few seconds, it basically becomes really thick and hard and mini sized . I bought the inkjet ones from michael's craft store. The tags do tend to break off after some use but it's really easy to make like 5-10 at a time and stick them on all the harnesses, leashes, etc . I'll try to post a photo when I get home of the different ones I made!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks all for the info on the harnesses. I need 2 new ones and I like the scrappy one alot.


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to buy a harness, I just read about the collapsed trachea. Can you leave the harness on throughout the day? Cause Boo goes out like 6 times a day jut cause he poo's and pee's often :blink:


----------

